# Miracles vs. Aqua Inspiration



## hornell (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi all, 

After buying and setting up my planted fluval edge (and maybe overstocking a bit) I am thinking of getting a second planted tank for nano species (rasboras/CPD). 

On planted tank they have a thread dedicated to some very interesting looking 12 Gallon long tanks manufactured by Mr. Aqua (35.4" x 8.3" x 9.4"). Based on some quick research, it looks like the Mr. Aqua tanks are very difficult to get north of the border. If anyone has experience getting these tanks in Ontario, please comment on total cost.

I know some forum members have had good experiences with Miracles Aquarium and I am also interested in pursuing this option. I am also interested in some of the "japanese rimless tanks" that Aqua Inspiration offers, however they appear to only stock up to 11 Gallons. Miracles sell a standard 23 gallon long tank for roughly the same price as the 11 gallon at AI.

For those that have dealt with Miracles, Is the construction of their tanks comparable in aesthetics to the two mentioned above (I.e. rimless)? My gut instinct is to go with the 23 as it will allow for more flexibility should I want to go with smaller cichlids in future. 

Is there any pitfalls associated with the relatively shallow width and depth of the Mr. Aqua? 

Starphire would be a good addition as well, but I think I would need to see it in person to make that call...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I bought several Miracles 23G longs for a new shelf setup. Got em home and, Doh!, darn things were less than half an inch too long. Had to return them for Marinland's 20G longs, which I'm very happy with actually. They look awesome. Long and low.

Here is last weeks full tank shot


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 26, 2011)

I like miracles tanks, although I think their quality has dropped a bit in the last few years since Big Als stopped selling their tanks exclusively.

my last tank was a 50g from them, seals were not bad (although many bubbles which my other older miracles tanks do not have) but the braced trim wasn't very good (cheap looking and flimsy).

however, given the choice between them vs an unknown, I would go with them.

if you have the space, and like shallower tanks for planting, I would consider a 40g breeder size from them. 36x18x16 tall. lots more area for planting.

good luck with your tank.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

NAFB also makes tanks.


----------



## hornell (Oct 27, 2011)

Will said:


> I bought several Miracles 23G longs for a new shelf setup. Got em home and, Doh!, darn things were less than half an inch too long. Had to return them for Marinland's 20G longs, which I'm very happy with actually. They look awesome. Long and low.
> 
> Here is last weeks full tank shot


I love your stratification of both plant sizes and colors. Just a few questions, why do you have cardboard separating your HC and dwarf hairgrass/pygmy Chainswords? What is that red plant on the left hand side?

This set up I am assuming is high light with CO2?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I would probably go for the AI tank if $ is not too big of an issue. Also, AI stocks starphire glass as well. I believe they can special order for you on the 20G. But $$$. I think they do have a bigger starphire glass set up. So they must have an avenue to get one.
Also, I though miracles was the cheapest tank you can get? ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 26, 2011)

miracles tanks are one of the more expensive tanks, but also one of the better built ones. Perfecto/Marineland ones are the cheapest (and a little less built up on the large size tanks).

Big Als used to sell Miracles tanks almost exlusively for many years but switched to Perfecto/Marineland tanks a few years ago because they were cheaper.

it was a step in the wrong direction IMO.

Aqueon (aka All Glass) also makes excellent tanks. 

that being said, for most manufacturers the smaller tank sizes are all fairly similar in terms of quality IMO.

you start to see differences in glass thickness used and bracing when you start to get up to the large sizes (say 90g and up).

if you are looking at rimless designs, you may want to head over to reefcentral.com. many reefers on that board have used Miracles for custom rimless tanks (and many from the states since miracles ships there).


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

hornell said:


> I love your stratification of both plant sizes and colors. Just a few questions, why do you have cardboard separating your HC and dwarf hairgrass/pygmy Chainswords? What is that red plant on the left hand side?
> 
> This set up I am assuming is high light with CO2?


Thanks for the comments. I should link elsewhere when I have a spot to post photos ready, as not to derail this thread any.

But to answer you, the HC and DHG (eleocharis parvula) are plants that will grow into each other. This effect can be detrimental to a scape, or can be benificial ( like this: at 1:00 http://www.youtube.com/user/aquadesignamano#p/c/5858A9B03BA0ABA6/3/HZNmAO4s9Sg ) The red plant on the left is Ammania Gracilis. Like a pink/peach version of Althernanthia Reineckii.


----------

